# Just placed an order for a 07 Honda CRV 4WD EX-L!



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

The CRV is an awesome value and looks great. :thumbup: 

Congrats.


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm trying to get my wife to like the Rav4 but she hates Toyota, because it would be too "ordinary". Oh well, I guess we'll just drive nice cars and be poor. 

I even told her I'd let her drive the 3 and I'd drive the Rav.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

chuck92103 said:


> The CRV is an awesome value and looks great. :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks...Honda did a great job of taking the bland, boxy CRV and making it look very upscale IMO.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

the_s_rabbit said:


> I'm trying to get my wife to like the Rav4 but she hates Toyota, because it would be too "ordinary". Oh well, I guess we'll just drive nice cars and be poor.
> 
> I even told her I'd let her drive the 3 and I'd drive the Rav.


Does she have a logical side?

I showed this link to my wife as part of the convincing process...

http://www.edmunds.com/reviews/list/top10/115535/article.html


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

This is a good link too:

https://www.alg.com/deprratings.aspx


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

LA525iT said:


> Doesnt the turbo Acura version have the "better" brand and power your wives are looking for?


Yes, but it weighs 4000 lbs and gets crappy gas milage.

What was Acura thinking?

Ed


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

greginaz1 said:


> Does she have a logical side?


:rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> This car is for my wife and I have to say I'm impressed...this redesigned little SUV is pretty nice and is loaded with features...especially for my negotiated price of $25K plus TTL...it also has very good resale, #1 I believe for small UTEs.
> 
> The engine is small too but pretty peppy all considered and it gets close to 30 MPG on the highway...it handles very well and has that nice visibility a little further off the ground than I'm used to...pretty spacious inside too with all kinds of seat folding options.
> 
> ...


Grats! Nice Trucklet; hope it works out for you and your wife.

The CR/V ended up off our list for various reasons, but its a fine vehicle...


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

the_s_rabbit said:


> :rofl:


:rofl:

I'm laughing and I'm the dwork that posted it...:tsk:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Grats! Nice Trucklet; hope it works out for you and your wife.
> 
> The CR/V ended up off our list for various reasons, but its a fine vehicle...


Thx

We have only had a couple SUV's in our lives (early 90's Jeep Cherokee and 2001 QX4) and we don't tow, don't have dogs, don't have kids, etc...so our 'needs' are minimal...we just wanted something to more easily be able to throw stuff from Home Depot in...something with 4WD/AWD to go down dirt roads on (roads we wouldn't take our 335/G35 on) and handle snow better...something that used cheap regular gas and got good mileage...something that looked upscale and had a nice interior...and something that maintains its value well.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am buying my wife a bicycle for Christmas.


.


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

Patrick said:


> I am buying my wife a bicycle for Christmas.
> 
> .


That was actually our gifts to each other... + a trailer for our 2 little kiddies.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Got it...I'm pretty impressed with the quality, fit and finish of this car...pretty good value for $25K...and it drives pretty well too...lots of rear seat room and when the seats are folded down there is a lot of room to haul stuff around.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Got it...I'm pretty impressed with the quality, fit and finish of this car...pretty good value for $25K...and it drives pretty well too...lots of rear seat room and when the seats are folded down there is a lot of room to haul stuff around.


Cool! Thanks for pics.

Greg - couple questions if you don't mind ( I am having second thoughts about knocking the CR/V off our list :eeps: )

- What's your real-world gas mileage?
- Is that leather on yours? How do you find the quality of the interior overall?
- How easy/hard is the rear seat back to fold down, from a practical point of view?

Thanks!


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

We test drove the CRV, RAV4 and wound up getting a 4Runner.

The CRV is just too small. I'm 6'1 and when I adjust the front seat there is no room in the rear seat, even with it reclined.

I love Honda 4 cylinders but they are just too weak now. For the same price you can get a RAV4 with a V6 and I believe it is the fastest Toyota available which is pretty amazing. Plus it gets the same/better gas mileage.

I like the CRV, and it has better road feel than the RAV4, but if I had picked either one of these cute utes I would have picked the RAV4 due to the massive power advantage, same fuel economy and roomier interior.

I really liked both vehicles, but I spent another 4k and got a 2007 4Runner for 29k because the other two were just a little too small.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

wingspan said:


> Cool! Thanks for pics.
> 
> Greg - couple questions if you don't mind ( I am having second thoughts about knocking the CR/V off our list :eeps: )
> 
> ...


It is my wife's car and she has only driven it like 100 miles...but the trip computer says 22 for a mix of city/highway so far.

It is leather...I liken it a bit to the 'ette I have in my 335...decent quality for the $. I'm REALLY impressed with the quality of the materials in the cabin, leather steering wheel, dash, gauges, knobs/buttons, rubber covers for power/MP3 inputs, headliner...even the plastic feels quality...go sit in one, it is SOLID, I was surprised and we weren't really even considering this car until we saw it/sat in it while looking at Accords.

Rear seat fold is quick...they really just flip up behind the front seats...maybe 30 seconds to secure all of them.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

pilotman said:


> We test drove the CRV, RAV4 and wound up getting a 4Runner.
> 
> The CRV is just too small. I'm 6'1 and when I adjust the front seat there is no room in the rear seat, even with it reclined.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on most of these points.

Ref the gas mileage anecdotal evidence on common sites (e.g. rav4world.com ) indicate that real world gas mileage is less for the V6 than the 4 (duh!):

http://rav4world.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2372

But having driven both extensively, I agree with the grunt of the RAV-4 is intoxicating.

Overall I've been impressed by both vehicles, enough so that they are on our short list which includes the '07 X3, even at effectively $10K higher price point for the bimmer.

The Toyota also sticks in our mind for two reasons: Mrs. W is very finicky on fit and finish. On the rear spare wheel cover on the Toyota, we noticed a pretty obvious misaligned moulding on multiple examples at multiple dealerships. Also, I was grasping the gear knob during a test drive and put very slight rotational twist on it, the thing basically spun around on the shaft in my hand. Every time I got into a subsequent vehicle I surreptitiously tried the knob, and each time they twisted (mind you, this is only with enough force that say a small child would possess.) I was a little dissapointed in this.

Anyway, if I can convince Mrs. W. we may go test drive the CR/V again this afternoon. :rofl:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> It is my wife's car and she has only driven it like 100 miles...but the trip computer says 22 for a mix of city/highway so far.
> 
> It is leather...I liken it a bit to the 'ette I have in my 335...decent quality for the $. I'm REALLY impressed with the quality of the materials in the cabin, leather steering wheel, dash, gauges, knobs/buttons, rubber covers for power/MP3 inputs, headliner...even the plastic feels quality...go sit in one, it is SOLID, I was surprised and we weren't really even considering this car until we saw it/sat in it while looking at Accords.
> 
> Rear seat fold is quick...they really just flip up behind the front seats...maybe 30 seconds to secure all of them.


Thanks Bro! :thumbup:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

pilotman said:


> We test drove the CRV, RAV4 and wound up getting a 4Runner.
> 
> The CRV is just too small. I'm 6'1 and when I adjust the front seat there is no room in the rear seat, even with it reclined.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'2" and rear seat room is OK for me...I'm only 185 though...

We looked, quickly, at the RAV4 as we are not fans in general of Toyota styling...and it was too ugly for us and it didn't handle near as well...we hated the external tire and the name is pretty :gay::rofl: A comparable discounted RAV with leather and 4x4 would have cost $2K more...granted, you do get the bigger engine but we felt the 4 in the CRV is powerful enough...it has more guts than I would have guessed...no issues with mountain hills and passing so far...it isn't a beast by any means but adequately takes care of most conditions.

We considered the 4Runner more than the RAV but gas mileage is very poor and it really isn't much bigger...it has 75 cubic feet for cargo and the CRV has 73.:dunno:


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

wingspan said:


> I'm with you on most of these points.
> 
> Ref the gas mileage anecdotal evidence on common sites (e.g. rav4world.com ) indicate that real world gas mileage is less for the V6 than the 4 (duh!):
> 
> ...


See my other post...I left out another BIG thing...go sit in the RAV and then sit in the new CRV...the RAV just felt cheap/plastic...Nissan like...the CRV really felt BMW like...the interior is top notch for the class.


----------

